# What *IS* that on the Soundtrack box?



## brianleahy (Dec 27, 2003)

If you look at the packaging for Soundtrack you see, from left to right:

Keyboard
Violin
??????
Electric guitar
Clarinet

What is that third item?  I realize all the pictures are scaled to the same height (either that or the guitar is the size of a ukelele, or the clarinet would require two people to play).  Even so, #3 is a mystery.

My best, wild guess:  an extremely high-end phonograph tone arm?  The top end bears some resemblance to a phonograph needle, but the rest of it looks absurdly heavy-duty for such a low-stress function.  The whole thing looks tough as nails. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 27, 2003)

Here dudes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would say its an Super guitar, but got bent when someone smacked someone round the head with it!


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 27, 2003)

yeah. I don't know. I was asking that myself a while ago. Lets take a look at the big image (attachment). hmmm. I see several things that could be volume knobs. I'm guessing it's something that nobody but the extremely professionals use and Apple put it on the box to tell the pros that they're "down". They're "with it". They're "down with it".

Anyway...um...no idea.


----------



## phatcactus (Dec 27, 2003)

Definitely a Techincs brand tonearm.

Out of proportion like that, though, it looks like some kind of futuristic mechanical/woodwind thing.  I'd imagine it to sound like an elecrtic kazoo.


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 27, 2003)

Very interesting; my box has a slightly different picture than the one you posted.  The circular base appears to be differently oriented, and the word "Technics" is not visible on the top.  Funny...





			
				wdw_ said:
			
		

> yeah. I don't know. I was that myself a while ago. Lets take a look at the big image (attachment). hmmm. I see several things that could be volume knobs. I'm guessing it's something that nobody but the extremely professionals use and Apple put it on the box to tell the pros that they're "down". They're "with it". They're "down with it".
> 
> Anyway...um...no idea.


----------



## phatcactus (Dec 27, 2003)

*sniff*sniff*

Smell that?

Conspiracy...


----------



## Arden (Dec 27, 2003)

Um, no... I can't smell anything.

I bet it's related to spinning records for DJ's, like for scratching.  It looks industrial enough.

Edit: Yes, it's definitely a phonograph needle.


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 28, 2003)

OOOOOO! It's soo00oo obvious now. I can't believe I didn't see it earlier.
_*chuckle that fades off*_
_snoogins_


----------



## adambyte (Dec 28, 2003)

... Holy crap. I feel so dumb, now. lol


----------



## Arden (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, it does look pretty odd out of context like that, doesn't it?  I bet none of us would have had trouble identifying it if there had been a vinyl record or a turntable underneath it.


----------



## adambyte (Dec 29, 2003)

Dude, I showed that picture to my dad, who's been a radio DJ spinning records since he was in college, and even HE didn't recognize it. Honestly, who ever takes a really good look at their turntable from directly above like that?


----------

